# Anyone use a warn provantage plow lift?



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been using a moose 'ez lift' manual lift for the past few years. I am getting sick of it. Depending on how it's adjusted you have to either put in force to lock it down, or put in force to pull it up. Only one direction is assisted by the spring so it's kind of pointless really. I think a regular manual lift would have been better.

Anyway, I have a 98 Honda Foreman 450ES. The strain on the battery is pretty significant when plowing as it is because of all the shifting R > N > 1 > 2 > 1 > N > R over and over and over especially with the lights on. I think adding a winch would kill the battery in no time and I'd be stuck unable to shift. So the looks of the low draw provantage lift was alluring. Only problem I see with it (other than the cost) is that I think it might be frustratingly slow to use. So I'm looking for some feedback if anyone has used or even tried one of these things before. If I had a different wheeler I would just put a winch on and forget it, but I know this setup won't keep up especially when doing short little pushes widening the driveway push after push.


----------



## techteacher (Dec 11, 2010)

My 2004 Honda rancher has a winch lift and running 17 plus hours on driveways and sidewalks the winch doesn't ever run the battery down. Some times I have to pull start it if I don't run it after plowing but that is it.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

techteacher;1236687 said:


> My 2004 Honda rancher has a winch lift and running 17 plus hours on driveways and sidewalks the winch doesn't ever run the battery down. Some times I have to pull start it if I don't run it after plowing but that is it.


Does the rancher have electronic shift? I know mine won't keep up with the shifting and winching. Maybe they improved over 6 years though. If I don't keep a battery tender on the wheeler when not in use I can't shift with the lights on. Maybe it'd be fine, but I know I'd be pushing my luck. I just plow a couple driveways then park it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You could rig up a auxiliary battery. It wouldn't be that hard to do. There was talk about it in another thread.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1237802 said:


> You could rig up a auxiliary battery. It wouldn't be that hard to do. There was talk about it in another thread.


Yeah, looked into it briefly. I see warn sells a kit for doing this, but not sure if that's necessary. It's $200 so I would just keep lifting my plow if it came to that. I thought about just mounting a big deep cycle marine battery and using that instead of the dinky ATV battery. Wasn't sure if it was safe.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If you're not willing to spend $200 then you might have to keep lifting it manually.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Jan 11, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1237826 said:


> If you're not willing to spend $200 then you might have to keep lifting it manually.


Well It's not just the $200. It's the fact that it would be $200 + $50 for a battery + $135 for about the cheapest winch/mount available. So that's $400. Getting a little out of control for what I need. I see the advantages of the warn aux kit, but not sure it's really necessary if you run the batteries in parallel.


----------

